

Microsoft Announces The Surface Pro 3 - yulaow
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/20/microsoft-announces-the-surface-pro-3/

======
rwc
It's interesting that the TechCrunch article quotes Panay as saying "This is
the tablet that can replace your tablet" which I read as a shot across the bow
at Apple, but The Verge article quotes him as saying "This is the tablet than
can replace your laptop," which is totally different.

~~~
devx
Maybe Microsoft sent them different press releases, and they each churned
those.

------
mark_l_watson
As a long time Linux and Apple user, I am actually thinking of getting one of
these. After working as a software developer for forty years I am retiring
(from paid work) so a hopefully short term hit in productivity with a new
research/development system does not bother me, and it would be fun to use a
different system. As long as it well supports IntelliJ, Haskell Platform
tools, etc., it should be more that sufficient.

------
gamesurgeon
Any news regarding Surface 3 RT?

RT's lackluster sales and noticeable absence from this announcement makes me
think Microsoft could be narrowing focus to just x86 versions of Windows going
forward.

~~~
yulaow
They said nothing about RT so I think you are right and the main focus will be
on full win8 experience with Intel for what is related to 12'screens. For the
smaller I think RT can be still part of microsoft strategy, at least to fight
in the low price market zone.

------
wlesieutre
Existing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7773024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7773024)

~~~
nkozyra
Yes, but you have to appreciate the extra care given to capitalize every word
in the headline. Kudos, TechCrunch.

------
RobinL
I really like my Surface Pro but Microsoft need to fix Windows for very high
DPI screens. Yeah, if you fiddle enough you can change most settings, but
often it's too much effort so I just strain my eyes.

I find myself sometimes wishing that the screen had a lower resolution - I
never thought I'd say that!

~~~
yulaow
In this session they stressed that they worked hard to get the perfect dpi
effect on the surface 3. Hope they show what they mean in a video on their
channel

------
dang
Burying as dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7773024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7773024).
If one article about this announcement is clearly better, we can change the
url of that post.

------
maga
If only all this goodness came in 8" form factor with GSM/3G I would ditch all
my devices, from phone to workstation, for it in a heartbeat.

------
dalek2point3
what is the consensus on being able to run a version of GNU/Linux on the
surface? Possible?

------
rasz_pl
$1 billion losses full speed ahead!

